# Joey Dorsey is Ben Wallace's long lost brother



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's like they are twins. 










Looks like he will be beating people up next season.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yes, he is a beast.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

If NBA doesnt work out for him, he wont have problem getting a job as a bodyguard.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was watching a few youtube videos (Ill post some up later) about him, and this guy is pure beast. He is going to bang the hell out of people down low, and I have a feeling hes going to posterize a lot of people next year.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I just hope he doesn't shoot free-throws like his "brother"


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I just hope he doesn't shoot free-throws like his "brother"


Guess what, he kind of does shoot the free throws like Ben Wallace.

His free throw stats of four years in Memphis:

Year FT% FTM/FTA
2004-2005 .429 39/91
2005-2006 .393 42/107
2006-2007 .467 71/152
2007-2008 .378 45/119


----------



## Fuhgidabowdit (Oct 18, 2006)

dam this guy is like ben wallace reincarnated.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hack-a-Dorsey


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn, Ben had/has huge arms..

Dorsey'll probably be a poor man's Ben Wallace product, yea. Probably a bit better as an offensive player, but far from talented.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

doesnt ben wallace actually have a brother that plays/played at virginia union?

wayne wallacE?


Anyways, Dorsey is sick. was hoping he'd fall to 41 & Toronto.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Damn, Ben had/has huge arms..
> 
> Dorsey'll probably be a poor man's Ben Wallace product, yea. Probably a bit better as an offensive player, but far from talented.


Well, it is actually what he is for and what he does. We need him to clean up the boards on the offensive and defensive end. He need him to give the opponent hard times to execute offense. 

He's got skills. Even though the definition may varies. I know we shouldn't hype up the rookies too much, but we shouldn't look down on them either.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i'm sure dorsey will hook up with big ben sometime to learn about the new designer steroids.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

0/6 FTs ftw!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> 0/6 FTs ftw!


LOL see at least Chuck makes some of those things, even if he does look like he's going to toss his cookies while he does so!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

From the Rookie Photo Shoot.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Where is this man?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's Joey Dorsey in the first pic? GTFOH...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Where is this man?


Why did you bump this? Make a new thread... or search.



> Dorsey working to return
> 
> Rockets rookie Joey Dorsey was cleared to increase his workouts on Sunday after months of trying to come back from plantar fasciitis in his right foot.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6314935.html


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Need more Dorsey pictures.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Where is this man?


On a plane to the Italian league.


----------

